# 67 engine compartment



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

hi everyone, bought this 67 3 weeks ago and taking it apart already, does anyone know what shade of black the firewall and fenders should be? They are currently gloss black, I dont think that is right. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

think its 30% gloss black, i used satin black, i believe Eastwood sells a correct restoration black.:cheers


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the help, I thought that was correct but was'nt sure. Do you know if the top of the wheel wells were the same color? I've got some of the Eastwood under hood black that I used on another car and it does look factory.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep engine bay, wheel houses and firewall.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Satin black
I get mine at summit Racing.


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------

